# Neutropenia and IVF



## chrissier (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello, I am new to this topic.  I have a condition called Neutropenia which is a low white blood cell count and lower than normal neutrophils in the white cells.  It is a benign condition and does not affect me in my day to day living.  I saw my haematologist today and she mentioned that combined with POF it could indicate an immune problem.  Has anyone else come across this?  I am worried now that it may stop my IVF from working.

Thanks for any help that anyone can give.

Chrissie


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Chrissie,

Sorry to hear about the Neutropenia.

You are quite "lucky" (I know that this is wrong word - as if there was anything lucky in IVF....) in that there is a Immunologist with an interest in infertility who is familiar with your condition. He is using drugs commonly used for women with your condition to treat infertility and miscarriage.

The chaps name is Dr Carter and he is USA based. Here is a link to his website

http://www.multiplemiscarriage.com/

Here is a link to his forum (you can post a question to him from there).

Dr Carter is a really smashing guy. Last year I had a phone consultation (from the USA to UK) and he has been very kind to me with time and advice.

Wishing you all the very best.

Kindest regards,


----------



## chrissier (Mar 16, 2005)

Dear Flopsy

Thanks very much for your reply.  Was the telephone consultation costly?  I have had a look at the website and posted a question for the doctor.  Will wait and see what he has to say.

Thanks again

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Chrissie,

When I spoke with Dr Carter he was considering a collaberation with the ARGC clinic in London. The phone call and consultation were free.

Since then I have heard that he charges for a phone consutation (don't blame him as they last for well over an hour). Sorry, I do not know the cost.

With warmest regards,


----------



## chrissier (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone on immunology thread. I am currently on 2ww but have continued to be worried about immune issues. I emailed an American doctor who specialises in this field. This is a scan of the email and his response:

In a message dated 9/6/2005 1:12:07 P.M. Central Standard Time, [email protected] writes:
---------------------------- Original Message ----------------------------
Subject: General Question
From: 
Date: Tue, September 6, 2005 11:34 am
To: [email protected]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Dr Beer

I have been reading about your work in immunology treatment for people
struggling to get pregnant. I suffer from neutropenia and never suffer
from colds. Could this indicate that I have an overactive immune system? 
No reason for my neutropenia has ever been found.

Yes in my experience this is a strong marker for auto immunity that can cause reproductive failure, implantation failure and infertility. Testing and treatment is available and often corrects the problem. Register with my clinic at repro-med.net and call 408-356-9500

I have just undergone IVF with donated eggs and am awaiting the outcome. 
From what I have read though it doesn't sound too hopeful given my
neutropenia.

I agree with this. If, God Forbid, you are not pregnant I recommend that you have an endometrial biopsy before you start menses after the failed IVF cycle. My office will assist you with instructions

If I am unsuccessful this time, I would prefer to find out if there is an
immune issue before I spend many more thousands of pounds on IVF. Is
there anyone in the UK that you would recommend to me

My office will give you a listing of clinics we work with.

Warm Regards

Alan E Beer, MD

Does anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks

Chrissie


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Dear Chrissie
Sorry to hear about your neutropaenia and your POF.
The doctor who would help you 100% if he is able to - and collaborate with  your heamatologist is Dr Carter - see also Flopsy's post.  A consult with him by phone is $250, I think, and will last up to 2 hours. He will call you. He will answer all your questions, honestly and with a way that is easy to follow (even if the field of immunity is mind-blowingly complex).  My dad has chronic neutropaenia and it was thought that I might too, hence this was something that I got Dr Carter to consider.  As it happens I do not, but the treatment he uses is USED TO TREAT neutropaenia.  If you have not alreadt posted a question to him, do so and perhaps contact his office direct through the website.  He will collaborate with your specialist heamatologist if at all possible.
Hopefully however you will not have to go down this route as you could still get that BFP!! 
Thinking of you Chrissie.  Stay positive, despite the 2ww doubts 
Love Jakex


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Chrissie,

Just wanted to send you some positive vibes for the 2ww. I saw your posting this morning and really sympathise. It must be really touch with all the neutopenia worry on top of everything.

I'm a big fan of Dr Beer. I saw him in London when he had a collaboration with the ARGC. Found him a very compassionate and knowledgeable man. Sadly, he doesn't come to London any more.

The reason I suggested Dr Carter is that he is foremost an Immunologist and has a specific interest in Neutpenia. 

Just had a look on his message board and your posting is unanswered. Not good! However, I did hear from another board that he has been away on holiday.

Hopefully, this 2ww will be the one!

If not, and I hate to consider this, maybe you could have a telephone consult with both men and pick the one you like/trust/can afford. It is so unfair though that you should go through this.

Are you having any obvious immune symptoms on the 2ww? Mine go horribly wrong with a dry cough, glands, sore throat etc.

Thinking of you and hoping you are OK.

With warmest regards,


----------



## chrissier (Mar 16, 2005)

Dear Flopsy

I haven't had any symptoms during the 2ww, but I am having a horrible time waiting!!!  Dr Beer has suggested I have an endometrial biopsy done before my period if my IVF has failed, so I'm busy phoning around trying to get a gynaecologist to agree to do it for me.

Is it usual to have some symptoms if you have natural killer cells?

Thanks very much for your posting and for your concern.

Chrissie xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Chrissie,

Just saw your posting on the abroadies thread!  Congratulations.

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months with no immune flares or any problems.

With love from,


----------

